# Glasgow coffee group buy?



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Just wondering how many members are in Glasgow and interested in group buying coffee to save postage etc? Thinking maybe from Rave as their 1Kg bags quite good value









I'm probably looking to re-order in a few weeks time...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Could you not spend £25, get free postage then?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

I could... That's what I did last time but too much coffee can't use fast enough so would rather get smaller amounts...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Support local roasters


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Also you might save 2 quid on postage but then you have to meet up. Probably a false economy


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok if you live really really close to someone, or else your driving or re-posting, both costing more than Raves postage fees, which are not that bad really.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Well the idea is also to meet like minded coffee people, meet up grab a coffee together somewhere and exchange goods for cash


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Keys in a bowl!

Just kidding, good idea!


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> *Keys in a bowl!*
> 
> Just kidding, good idea!


did sound a little like that when i read it. maybe we just have dirty minds


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Lol you know what I meant


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Support local roasters


Theres at least one good roaster in Glasgow. Dear Green coffee is based in glasgow and you should be able to buy it either directly, or from shops like riverhill cafe.

Theres several roasters in Edinburgh that I buy from. But to be honest, Rave sig is so cheap that even with postage its cheaper than a lot of the local stuff.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dear Green, Papercup and Artisan Roast all have beans available in the city but Rave is a lot cheaper for 1kg bags. Was being a bit facetious really.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

I usually get my beans from Artisan but the 1kg Italian job from Rave was hard to beat at £9


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

just buy 1kg and freeze some.

Im doing the "rave" test. i have 500g im keeping fresh and just using up. I have 250g in the fridge and 250g in the freezer.

Watch this space


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Oh will be interesting to hear your results... I have about 750g in freezer hopefully will start using that once I get my machine back tomorrow


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Best value in Glasgow is cc&t £18 per kg usually in stock ,artisan a few pounds more but never seem to have any kg bags in stock so want to charge for 4 x250g bags. But can't beat rave for price consistency and SERVICE SECOND TO NONE .


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

bignorry said:


> Best value in Glasgow is cc&t £18 per kg usually in stock ,artisan a few pounds more but never seem to have any kg bags in stock so want to charge for 4 x250g bags. But can't beat rave for price consistency and SERVICE SECOND TO NONE .


Where is cc&t? Needing some beans locally...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Argyle st, finnieston end. You could always try googling it.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Yup just found it thanks


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Wow... I ordered 1Kg Rave Italian Job yesterday and thinking the beans won't arrive till next week I got 500g from CC&T yesterday... Guess what? The Rave beans arrived this morning! Awesome fast service and working out at £12 delivered for 1Kg can't beat that!


----------

